# RQB - RavenQuest Cannabis Biomed



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

This stock is getting some attention lately. I expect more gains in anticipation of legalization of Cannabis in Canada starting 17 October.

The Exciting Story of Ravenquest Biomed Inc
(CSE: RQB) (OTCMKTS: RVVQF)
By Dave Young on October 9, 2018
https://www.microcapdaily.com/the-e...uest-biomed-inc-cse-rqb-otcmkts-rvvqf/121993/

Ravenquest Biomed is involved in a number of exciting projects; company CEO George Robinson recently commented “We are based currently in Markham, Ontario and thats a 20,000 sq. foot facility and we are also located in Edmonton, Alberta where we have a 35,000 sq. foot facility. Out of these two we will get about 11,000 pounds of production which normally would take 60 to 90,000 sq feet for that. Our further buildout is our indigenous peoples work that we are doing within our four pillars and we have a facility of 250,000 sq. feet going into construction right now in Ft. McMurray and then we have another facility of ours out in Sunshine Coast of British Colombia which will be 125,000 sq feet all using the exact same technology so what we have is a real repeatable process here.”


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

RVVQF is back to DOMINATE the Canadian Cannabis Market! See why Barchart rates “STRONG BUY”…
https://epicstockpicks.com/todays-alert/

THE BOTTOM LINE
More than any Cannabis company we’ve seen so far, RVVQF truly seems the most ready to capture a sizable portion of Canada’s Cannabis Market!
Full build-out of RVVQF’s facilities moves them to a projected production of 11,000 kg annually to over 50,000 kg annually.
Needless to say, this may put them in league with the big boys like Canopy, Tilray, and more!
RVVQF offers everything from Technology and Consulting to Production and Research.
By diversifying their offerings into each of their divisions, RVVQF has brilliantly created an ecosystem poised for success.
With Canada’s Legalization only 1 week away, there may be no better time for this GROUND FLOOR Situation than right now!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm ALL IN on this one!!!!


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I guess it must be pretty warm in the boiler room today prex?

BTW, your AXM and IBR have done well (I'm serious)


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

RavenQuest Launches Recreational Brands, Introduces Eight Unique “Experiences” for the Adult Recreational Consumer
GlobeNewswire•October 15, 2018
https://globenewswire.com/news-rele...nces-for-the-Adult-Recreational-Consumer.html


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ From the above link:



> VANCOUVER, British Columbia, Oct. 15, 2018 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- RavenQuest BioMed Inc. (the “Company” or “RavenQuest”) – (CSE: RQB OTCQB: RVVQF Frankfurt: 1IT) is proud to introduce two distinct flagship brands, both of which will be available to the consuming public under Canada’s legalized adult recreational framework which begins October 17, 2018. Throughout our brand development, _*RavenQuest has remained engaged with Victims of Advertising (VOA), gaining in-depth understanding of our target markets and creating brands that appeal to our consumer segments. *_ VOA brings a wealth of experience in creating and launching brands with a clear actionable strategy and creative vision. Leading companies in the technology, biotech, tourism and, notably, cannabis industries collaborate with VOA.


 ... interesting read there.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

No kidding. 
I had to re-read this part: _RavenQuest’s cannabis offerings will lead our clients through the entire wholistic cannabis Experience. Each Experience begins with an informed selection of a suitable cultivar (strain). The journey then extends through the enjoyment of inspired packaging...

Our first flagship brand, Lore Cannabis, is a luxury offering aimed at a discerning female audience in the 30+ demographic. The Lore cannabis concept is rooted in our innate desire as humans to “Tell Your Story”, to create new stories, and to connect with those around us through the sharing of our stories._

I thought, WTF are they saying here? We're not talking peyote, mushroom or acid trips. It's just weed!

We're not even legal yet and already the 'pot industry' has been comandeered by slick marketing and profit-driven consumerism.

Got to love free enterprise though. Come to think of it, I guess 60's rubes dumb enough to buy a Cheech & Chong album weren't much better. But oh so much less 'sophisticated'.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ LOL! _ 

We're not even legal yet and already the 'pot industry' has been comandeered by slick marketing and profit-driven consumerism._ reminds me also of I gotta have one of those pet rock ... all :hypnotysed: :hypnotysed: :hypnotysed: after parting with $10.

Like jargey, I'm ALL IN on this one!!!! NOT!!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOlololololol ....


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

*RavenQuest Receives Migrated License From Health Canada Permitting B2B Sales of Cannabis*
November 13, 2018 06:00 ET | Source: RavenQuest BioMed Inc.
VANCOUVER, British Columbia, Nov. 13, 2018 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- RavenQuest BioMed Inc. (the “Company” or “RavenQuest”) – (CSE: RQB OTCQB: RVVQF Frankfurt: 1IT) is pleased to announce that its wholly owned subsidiary, Bloomera Inc. (“Bloomera”), has received its business to business (“B2B”) sales license from Health Canada (the “B2B Licence”). The B2B License immediately permits RavenQuest to sell dried cannabis, plants and seeds to other standard cultivators (licensed producers).

The B2B License, issued under Health Canada’s Cannabis Act (“CA”) and Cannabis Regulations (“CR”), was received on November 9, 2018 and demonstrates the Company’s continued compliance with Health Canada’s regulations.

Importantly, the B2B License also paves the way for RavenQuest’s full sales license, which would allow cannabis sales both medically and recreationally.

https://globenewswire.com/news-rele...-Canada-Permitting-B2B-Sales-of-Cannabis.html


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Very interesting interview. Ravenquest looks undervalued imo compared to other cannabis companies, should start to move higher soon once they receive the license to cultivate for the Edmonton faciltity.

http://www.commodity-tv.net/c/mid,5428,Company_Updates/?v=298813

Video at 5:10 min:
- 50-52 million revenue coming in 2019
- 71-72 million in 2020 (without expansion, just the existing)

Video at 6:30 min:
- industry EBITA 42-68 %; RQB is going to be at the higher end.

Video at 10:10 min:
- down to supplying "two more bits of information" for HC to review
- these are believed to be the "last two questions"
- "very close" "very imminent" to getting the license to cultivate


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Interesting new investor presentation: https://rqbglobal.com/img/rqb-deck-2019.pdf

In particular of interest I found slide 14 concerning the export of Ravenquests know-how.

Also slides 27-28 indicate that Ravenquest valuation seem quite low compared with other operators in the cannabis sector.

The stock will continue to move higher imo.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Jan 22, 2019
Cannabis Canada Daily: Pot supply shortage could last five years
https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/cannabi...pply-shortage-could-last-five-years-1.1202243

Canada’s pot shortage could last even longer than earlier predictions, with cannabis-infused edibles and other extractables set to hit the market later this year, according to one industry expert. George Robinson, chief executive officer of RavenQuest BioMed, said Canada’s cannabis supply shortage could extend to more than five years, as marijuana producers will need to grow as much as 6 million kilograms of pot annually in order to have enough of the plant’s biomass to meet domestic demand for edible and dried flower products.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

*RavenQuest Secures Health Canada Cultivation License at Edmonton Facility*
April 05, 2019 17:35 ET |
VANCOUVER, British Columbia, April 05, 2019 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- RavenQuest BioMed Inc. (CSE: RQB OTCQB: RVVQF Frankfurt: 1IT) (the “Company” or “RavenQuest”) a federally-licensed producer of cannabis, is pleased to announce it has secured a Health Canada License to Cultivate at the Company’s flagship Edmonton facility. The license allows RavenQuest to begin cannabis production inside the revolutionary Orbital Garden 2.0 grow technology at its ultra-modern Edmonton production facility. The Edmonton facility increases RavenQuest’s production capacity by 275%, adding 7,000 kg of annual capacity and bringing the Company’s total production capacity to approximately 11,000 kg per year.

https://www.globenewswire.com/news-...Cultivation-License-at-Edmonton-Facility.html


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

*Ravenquest Provides Update on Recent License and Production Capacity Expansion*
April 10, 2019 06:00 ET 
VANCOUVER, British Columbia, April 10, 2019 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- RavenQuest BioMed Inc. (CSE: RQB OTCQB: RVVQF Frankfurt: 1IT) (the “Company” or “RavenQuest”) a federally licensed producer of cannabis, is pleased to provide an update following receipt of its cultivation license at its Edmonton facility and the capacity expansion that comes with it.

Licensing of the Edmonton facility represents an inflection point for the Company, increasing its licensed annual cannabis production capacity to 11,000 kg—a 275% increase.

https://www.globenewswire.com/news-...icense-and-Production-Capacity-Expansion.html


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

*RavenQuest Completes First Cannabis Shipment to Wayland Group*
April 15, 2019 06:00 ET | Source: RavenQuest BioMed Inc
https://www.globenewswire.com/news-...First-Cannabis-Shipment-to-Wayland-Group.html

“The new license at our Edmonton facility brings significantly more capacity onstream, dramatically increasing our revenue potential for 2019. In addition to this agreement, we have also signed an MOU to supply cannabis to the British Columbia Liquor Distribution Branch. Between these two distribution channels and based upon prevailing B2B market prices, we're confident we can ramp up revenue to north of the budgeted $44.5 million for 2019.” Robinson continued.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

*RavenQuest Awarded its First Cannabis Sales License from Health Canada*
May 03, 2019 17:34 ET | Source: RavenQuest BioMed Inc.
VANCOUVER, British Columbia, May 03, 2019 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- RavenQuest BioMed Inc. (CSE: RQB OTCQB: RVVQF Frankfurt: 1IT) (the “Company” or “RavenQuest”) a federally-licensed producer of cannabis, is pleased to announce it has secured a Health Canada sales license at the Company’s Markham facility, also known as “Bloomera Inc.” The license allows RavenQuest to commence sales of both medical and recreational cannabis nationwide.

Importantly, the license allows RavenQuest to route production from both its Markham and Edmonton facilities through Markham, effectively allowing all RavenQuest production to be sold through the Markham sales license.

“This is a major milestone for our company and is a testament to the hard work and dedication of our team,” stated George Robinson, RavenQuest CEO. “It marks the beginning of our recreational cannabis presence as we roll out our branded product line, Lore Cannabis™. RavenQuest’s brand will stand on the solid foundation of science and innovation. Our focus on the plant allows for consistent, repeatable and high-quality cannabis from our disruptive Orbital Gardens.”

“We’ve been preparing for this day and have maintained an active dialogue with provincial wholesalers. This license opens the door for the next logical step of finalizing supply agreements with provincial wholesalers as well as the pursuit of European sales. Both our Edmonton and Markham facilities are built to European Good Manufacturing Practices (EU GMP) specification, and we are working vigorously toward that certification for both facilities. It’s an exciting time at RavenQuest as our company enters a new era – reaping the rewards of the research, investment and hard work of the past 18 months as we built the foundation for what is now a fully licensed and operational cannabis company,” Robinson continued.

https://www.globenewswire.com/news-...annabis-Sales-License-from-Health-Canada.html


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

*RavenQuest BioMed Expands Into Europe*
GlobeNewswire•May 22, 2019

VANCOUVER, British Columbia, May 22, 2019 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- RavenQuest BioMed Inc. (CSE: RQB OTCQB: RVVQF Frankfurt: 1IT1) (the “Company” or “RavenQuest”) is pleased to announce that it has signed a Heads of Agreement (the “HoA”) with Norway's Cannabis Biocare A/S (“Cannabis Biocare”) to enter into a joint venture (“JV”) to construct cannabis production facilities using RavenQuest's Orbital Garden grow technology in certain geographic regions. It is anticipated that production facilities will be constructed within twenty-four months, with the capacity to produce up to 35,000 kilograms of cannabis annually. RavenQuest will own a fifty-percent equity interest in the JV.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/ravenquest-biomed-expands-europe-100000615.html


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Bought some additional shares recently as I am still optimistic about the future business of RavenQuest. Once they have inked the JV deal for the European expansion I am very confident that we will see a continued upwards movement of the share price.

RAVENQUEST PROVIDES CORPORATE UPDATE
June 26, 2019
https://rqbglobal.com/ravenquest-provides-corporate-update-3/

European Expansion
RavenQuest sees tremendous opportunity in Europe, and has announced a *Heads of Agreement toward a Joint Venture with Norway’s Biocare, which intends to produce upwards of 35,000 kg per year, split on a 50/50 basis between RavenQuest and Biocare.
Of note is that funding of the expansion is anticipated to come from Biocare, while RavenQuest brings its technology, facility design and expertise.*
Europe has a population of over 700 million and a growing acceptance of cannabis as both a medicine and a recreational product. RavenQuest has aggressive expansion plans in Europe with our partner, Biocare.
Led by Gerhardt Ludvigsen and his team from Petronor/Hemla, our Norwegian partners completed an extensive due diligence process, which included some of the largest players in the cannabis space. Ultimately, they decided to partner with RavenQuest because our organization has placed the foundation of our business into science and innovation. Our Orbital Gardens can produce far greater quantities of cannabis on a per-square-foot basis than virtually anyone else in the space, and at greater economic efficiencies due to the substantial savings on input costs of the automated system – a system which requires only five grow-room visits per cycle. All of these benefits contribute to profitability while producing some of the most consistent, repeatable and high-quality cannabis anywhere.
We are delighted to be working alongside such an esteemed group with global reach, who also see the tremendous value in RavenQuest, a company that thoroughly understands the science behind growing the cannabis plant properly and at scale.
The first facility is expected to be constructed in Portugal, and the final stages of site selection are ongoing as we write this new release. *We anticipate finalizing our agreement by summer 2019 and moving toward breaking ground shortly thereafter.*


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Below is a link to a recent interview with the CEO of RavenQuest and James West of Midas Letter
https://youtu.be/2nf4dAmaBTw

The following interesting items were mentioned:


Certificate of Analysis (COA) for first crop in.

 Second crop in roughly a week.

 6,000-7,000 Kilo production for end 2019. For 2020 11,000 Kilo in Canada, outside much higher. EBITDA rates of ~38-42% for 2020.

 2020 Norwegian joint venture 18,000 gardens in two locations in Portugal, one South of Lisbon and the other near Porto for for a total production of 35K in 2021. 50/50 revenue split.

 Both Portugal buildings are existing and construction should take 6-9 months to begin production.

 Company is cash flow positive.

 6 growth cycles minimum for orbital gardens vs 4.5 cycles for flat-table.

 25-30% less per gram than lowest cost producer in the market.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

RavenQuest BioMed (CNSX:RQB) Profits From Sustainability and Focus on ‘Volume’ instead of ‘Area’	
Alessandro Bruno | August 2, 2019
https://midasletter.com/2019/08/rav...nability-and-focus-on-volume-instead-of-area/


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

*RavenQuest Provides Shareholder Update*
GlobeNewswire•August 7, 2019
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/ravenquest-provides-shareholder-100000234.html
*
Summary*
After a thorough Health Canada review of our cannabis production processes, particularly with the Orbital Gardens at our Edmonton facility, it’s clear that the process is working, producing an extremely clean and safe end-product and passing compliance. This is an important and timely validation of RavenQuest’s production facilities, particularly in the wake of recent compliance violations by major industry participants.
Of equal importance is the proof of concept from RavenQuest’s revolutionary Orbital Garden technology. Our Company has now successfully taken the technology from a concept, through engineering, into a built facility, then to successfully producing some of the cleanest cannabis industry wide, in under 24 months.
Now that our concept has been proven, passed all lab testing and scrutiny of Health Canada, the next steps will be to rapidly scale up production at Edmonton and simultaneously move our European expansion plans forward.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

RavenQuest & McGill University continue their research into environmentally sustainable methods of yield maximization and disease resistance in the cannabis plant.

Front. Microbiol., 08 August 2019 
*Plant Growth-Promoting Rhizobacteria for Cannabis Production: Yield, Cannabinoid Profile and Disease Resistance*
https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fmicb.2019.01761/full


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

*RavenQuest BioMed (CNSX:RQB) Gains Momentum as Investors Discover Cutting Edge Technology*
Alessandro Bruno | 51 mins ago
https://midasletter.com/2019/08/rav...s-investors-discover-cutting-edge-technology/


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

*RavenQuest Signs European Joint Venture With Cannabis Biocare*

September 03, 2019 06:00 ET | Source: RavenQuest BioMed Inc.
VANCOUVER, British Columbia, Sept. 03, 2019 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- RavenQuest BioMed Inc. (CSE: RQB OTCQB: RVVQF Frankfurt: 1IT) (the “Company” or “RavenQuest”), one of Canada’s most innovative cannabis producers, is pleased to announce it has signed a Joint Venture Agreement with Cannabis Biocare to construct cannabis cultivation facilities with planned capacity to produce 35,000 kilograms of medical cannabis in Europe.

The Joint Venture plans to initially build two cannabis cultivation facilities in Portugal, with an option for further expansion across Europe and beyond. Two sites have been selected, both of which are well-suited for retrofit, in the Portuguese towns of Vila Nogueira de Azeitao and Porto. RavenQuest owns a 50% stake in the Joint Venture, which is expected to be called “RQBeu”.

Under the terms of the Joint Venture Agreement, Cannabis Biocare will endeavor to obtain full funding for cannabis production facility build-outs and cannabis technologies, including orbital gardens, and start-up expenses for the Joint Venture.

RavenQuest will grant the Joint Venture use of its Orbital Garden grow technology, cultivation expertise, intellectual property and beneficial microbes developed by RavenQuest in connection with its partnership involving McGill University.

Commenting on the deal, RavenQuest CEO, George Robinson, stated, “We are very pleased to enter into this Joint Venture. Europe is a huge marketplace with over 700 million residents and a progressive attitude toward cannabis legalization. Many European nations already allow for medical cannabis consumption, with many more moving toward adult use legalization. Portugal is one of the most attractive of these nations, and an excellent fit to establish RavenQuest’s first European facilities.

“Our plans to produce 35,000 kilograms in Europe are now taking shape in the form of a definitive agreement with our partners at Cannabis Biocare and the identification of two existing buildings, which are ready for immediate retrofit. Our partner is responsible for providing 100% of the funding for the Joint Venture, which allows for non-dilutive expansion into this burgeoning market. In addition, Cannabis Biocare’s political relationships across Europe, North Africa and the Gulf States brings the potential for future expansion as these markets mature,” Robinson continued.

https://www.globenewswire.com/news-...pean-Joint-Venture-With-Cannabis-Biocare.html


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Midas Letter on RavenQuest
*RavenQuest BioMed Establishes a Solid Base in What is Set to Become the Biggest Cannabis Market in the World*

Read article here: https://midasletter.com/2019/09/rav...ome-the-biggest-cannabis-market-in-the-world/


----------



## junior minor (Jun 5, 2019)

Although they don't have any kind of Dividend I do believe they could have some interesting flipping results eventually in the future. 
https://www.globenewswire.com/news-...ed-to-Hold-Third-Quarter-Conference-Call.html
THey have a conference call tomorrow for those that might be interested about third quarter results
RavenQuest CEO, George Robinson, will provide a company update, review recently released third quarter financials, and field questions from shareholders.

Interested participants should follow the link below to register for the call:

https://zoom.us/webinar/register/WN_inbZG8J2QeW5Zv_Pzene4A


----------



## junior minor (Jun 5, 2019)

*it could also prove to be a very risky endeavour*

https://thedeepdive.ca/ravenquest-biomeds-financials-reveal-key-issues/
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EFqaAi1X0AA4zeV.jpg
https://thedeepdive.ca/will-ravenquest-biomed-survive-another-six-months/


----------



## junior minor (Jun 5, 2019)

It seems that website is really showing too much motivation on finding every discriminating information they can regarding this company. I'm wondering if this is a kind of reverse psychology or if they pay someone from inside that corp to leak information because their competitors are trying to keep whatever little edge they can find. 
https://thedeepdive.ca/ravenquest-sued-by-rotogro-for-patent-infringement/


----------



## junior minor (Jun 5, 2019)

_It was actually doomed, it would seem. Must have been a good ride while it lasted. Too bad it didn't pass the test of time._








RavenQuest BioMed To Lose Final Health Canada License


It seems that its all over for RavenQuest BioMed (CSE: RQB) as a licensed cannabis grower. The company issued a




thedeepdive.ca





It seems it wasn't going to be as long lasting as they first thought.


e Markham facility has long been suspected of not cultivating product while the company has continued to say otherwise. The Deep Dive provided a special report back in early February, providing evidence that cultivation was likely slowed at the facility due to apparent inactivity at the site. Neighbours to the facility had indicated that the smell of cannabis used to permeate the facility but it had not been smelt for “some time.”

The company did not provide a specific timeline for the revocation of it’s Health Canada license, however it’s anticipated to be filed this Friday with the agencies weekly license update.

RavenQuest BioMed last traded at $0.01 on the CSE.


----------



## Systemshock (Jul 20, 2020)

I want to work as plant breeder for beginning at RavenQuest biomed! I legally worked in state Washington on a farm. I worked there a lot, but completion was high and I left them. My salary wasn’t paid on time and less from initial conversation when details were spoken and agreed from both sides. Well California lives in to another dimension, here is sunny and I live in Sacramento. One friend invited me to hang out on weekends together with his mates. We did some barbecue and I saw some of them smoke, some no, and they shared with me. It was nothing special, but they also had some I thought are sweets, and they told me if I will eat them not to eat more than just few. After I swallow I asked -Why? And they told me they are CBD gummies. At first impression I thought it’s like brownies that kick hard. But they explained to me what they are and what effects, well I like it. Soon After I asked where I can buy, they linked me some stores. They were too far from me, so I started google and found after review check about baeys.com . They are very good, even better than those I had before. I sleep like a baby and I don’t know if its related but my back doesn’t hurt any more when I sleep/woke up!


----------

